

Show HN: SpotiMy ~ A menu bar controller for Spotify - pclark
http://getspotimy.com/

======
pclark
This is a small application a good friend (<https://twitter.com/mikellewellyn>
\- who is a great iphone/mac freelance developer) and I made over the past few
weeks.

Do I think this will take over the world? No. I do think its actually rather
valuable to a reasonably large market of Hacker News users.

Particularly proud of how the landing page site came out. Will blog
reactions/sales etc after a week or two.

------
dawson
Sweet! Installing it now (disclaimer: I'm Pete's friend, sort of, kind of mad
he's leaving Camb for YC but still.)

------
pclark
Oh, and Apple approved our first submission of this application in under 48
hours, pretty awesome.

